# Babbzzz Becomes Enthusiastic



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats to Babbzzz to making it to the 500 mark and become a TSF Enthusiast!


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations :smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice going

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done congratulations keep up the good work


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations on the 1/2K Babbzzz, well done







......


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats. Keep on going


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Gee. . . A whole new thread especially for me! :grin:
Thank you so much. :smile:

P.S: I'm back at college so might not be as regular. But I intend on staying. . . FOREVER! :angel: :grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Followed Babbzzz's posts for a while. Good stuff.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Corday sir. :smile:
Apart from helping out, most of all, I'm here to learn. :angel:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We all do the same every day


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

joeten said:


> We all do the same every day


Yip! My expedition into Linux has been eased by helping and being helped on here :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, wonder what you are studying? I have said this before you have potential.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you jenae. :smile:
I'm studying Electronics & Communication Engineering. What all I've learnt, I've learnt it all from here, not college! :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Better late than never!!!

*THANK YOU GZ!!! :grin:
*


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

2 years late! That must be some kind of record.

Congrats on reaching 5000 posts. I'll expect your next reply in 2016. :grin:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hehe... I just like going through old threads, cleaning out old subscriptions etc. Just saw this by chance! :grin:

Thanks koala. :flowers:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

